# Spezieller Trail im Wallis/bei Verbier



## Sethimus (20. Februar 2007)

hi, evtl kennt jemand von euch den in folgendem video vorgestellten trail namens "the brasilian". muss irgendwo zwischen zermatt und verbier liegen und wird als "secret" betitelt. 

es wird kurz en wegweiser eingeblendet der evtl andeutet wo der trail genau liegt. wen jemand naeheres weiss bitte kurz melden.

wegweiser:







video:

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&q=mountainbike+tv

trail wird ab min 16 vorgestellt.

bin auch an anderen trailbeschreibungen in der region interessiert.


----------



## AmmuNation (20. Februar 2007)

Sieht tatsächlich interessant aus... ist wohl ein geheimnis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonebite (20. Februar 2007)

... gutes video, ... gute präsentation,... teilweise schlecht in Vorbildfunktion, scheint dass die Bike Grundregeln für die Herren nicht gelten,...

Claude


----------



## smohr (20. Februar 2007)

Der Wegweiser dürfte sich bei 7°29'41.28"E zu 46°12'11.52"N befinden...

P.S. ist aber "secret"


----------



## Basilikum86 (20. Februar 2007)

Ja Nax ist n kleiner ort in der nähe von sion. kenne das gebiet aber nur vom skifahren her. Wenn es viel powder hat übrigends ein super geheimtip und günstig .


----------



## wicht (21. Februar 2007)

stonebite schrieb:


> ... gutes video, ... gute präsentation,... teilweise schlecht in Vorbildfunktion, scheint dass die Bike Grundregeln für die Herren nicht gelten,...
> 
> Claude



Schliesse mich an.... A lot of fantanstic tracks, fun and action. But not the real life!!! Anyway. Ist natürlich eine tolle Gegend mit unendlich vielen Möglichkeiten.
Keine Leute auf dem Trail, super Panorama und wahnsinnig schönes Wetter!! Falls mir das mal passiert, wer weiss, vielleicht ist auch ein Filmteam in der Nähe!!  

Mit etwas Neid, aber bei Verstand

Wicht


----------



## blaubaer (21. Februar 2007)

stonebite schrieb:


> teilweise schlecht in Vorbildfunktion, scheint dass die Bike Grundregeln für die Herren nicht gelten,...
> 
> Claude



that`s Freeride


----------



## Lemming (22. Februar 2007)

Juhuuu in Sion bin ich in 50 min...hoffen des der Schnee bald weg ist...freu ich kich schon auf den Sommer. Noch jemand aus der Gegend (Genfer See/Wallis) hier unterwegs?

Gruss

Axel


----------



## Sethimus (22. Februar 2007)

danke fuer die antworten, ist das ganze auch per lift erreichbar oder muss man selber hochstrampeln?


----------



## blaubaer (22. Februar 2007)

Lemming schrieb:


> Juhuuu in Sion bin ich in 50 min...hoffen des der Schnee bald weg ist...freu ich kich schon auf den Sommer. Noch jemand aus der Gegend (Genfer See/Wallis) hier unterwegs?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Axel



leider nicht  , aber gib bescheid wenn du diesen trail gefunden hast


----------



## power girl (22. Februar 2007)

hab den trail auf swissinfogeo.ch gefunden, auf jedenfall die kreuzung wo der wegweiser steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (22. Februar 2007)

sorry, hab wieder einmal nicht gewechselt, letzter beitrag war von mir.


----------



## Sethimus (22. Februar 2007)

power girl schrieb:


> hab den trail auf swissinfogeo.ch gefunden, auf jedenfall die kreuzung wo der wegweiser steht.



kannst du die genauen koordinaten posten?


----------



## hayes12 (22. Februar 2007)

Kenne den Trail zwar nicht, aber ich wohne in Sion und bin viel in dieser Gegend am fahren. werde mich sicher mal im Sommer auf die Suche machen


----------



## smohr (23. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Der Wegweiser dürfte sich bei 7°29'41.28"E zu 46°12'11.52"N befinden...


.....


----------



## Sethimus (23. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> .....



nur dass swissinfogeo.ch nicht mit laengen grad angaben arbeitet...


----------



## Lemming (23. Februar 2007)

@hayes12
Mmmmh Sion ist jetzt nicht soo weit weg. Mal Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen? Bin hier noch recht neu (seit Januar) und suche immer neue Strecken. 
Gruss

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (23. Februar 2007)

@Sethimus
In swissinfogeo.ch Koordinaten 604270 zu 116721
Zoomfactor 2.5km. Der Trail geht nach links weg(gestrichelt).
Wenn es denn der richtige ist...


----------



## bmxboys (14. Juni 2007)

Sethimus schrieb:


> es wird kurz en wegweiser eingeblendet der evtl andeutet wo der trail genau liegt. wen jemand naeheres weiss bitte kurz melden.
> 
> 
> 
> bin auch an anderen trailbeschreibungen in der region interessiert.



fahr in die schweiz wallis, da nach nax, rechte seite rhone tal aufwärts, und von nax rauf auf den Mt Noble da findste den brasilianer


----------



## fastforward (6. Juli 2007)

ich hab was auf big mountain tour gefunden, ist ein grober beschrieb von den spots...

http://www.ridebig.com/assets/trips/swiss/ridebig_swissbliss_allmntn.pdf

würde mich schon wundernehmen, dieser trail, wenn sogar der simmons wädi sagt die seien vom feinsten...


----------



## Ratiopharm (30. Juli 2007)

Bin den Trail gestern gefahren: sehr sehr geil!  

Man kann von Chalais (524m) über Vercorin (1322m) mittels 2 Gondeln bis Mittelstation "Sigeroula" (1861m) mächtig Höhenmeter sparen, nach kurzem Steilstück dann 4km leicht ansteigend, bzw. flach zum Hochmoor "L'ar du Tsan" (2184m, sehr schön). Von dort auf schmalem Trail schiebend/tragend ca. 1h Aufstieg zum "Col de Cou" (2528m). Dort steht der Wegweiser (Koordinaten oben sind korrekt) und der Trail geht bis runter an die Rhone, 2100hm, 95% Single-trail, ca. 40 min.

Hab ein paar Bilder gemacht aber noch nicht angeschaut. Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich die hier hochladen.....

Ich bin jetzt schon ein paar Trails gefahren und seit 2 Jahren regelmässig in der Schweiz unterwegs, aber DAS ist definitiv einer der besten 3 Trails meines Lebens 

Cheers, Tobi


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Juli 2007)

Ratiopharm schrieb:


> Hab ein paar Bilder gemacht aber noch nicht angeschaut. Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich die hier hochladen.....



BILDERPFLICHT! 
Klingt ja sehr interessant. Mein schwierigster war bisher die Rigi, fordert dann doch einiges an Technik und viel Konzentration.


----------



## Ratiopharm (30. Juli 2007)

Die Bilder sind hier:

Singletrail le Bresilien

Nochmal kurze Wegbeschreibung zum Nachfahren, es gibt jedoch verschieden Möglichkeiten hochzukommen glaube ich:

Chalais - Gondel nach Vercorin - Gondel nach Sigeroulaz (wahlweise diese Strecke auch fahrbar, hatte ich gemacht; schöner Waldweg) - ab Sigeroulaz sehr steiler Anstieg ca 15min (fahrbar), dann 4km flach zum Ar du Tsan - rechts über die Holzbrücke am Wasserfall - Aufstieg geradeaus, 1h schmaler Trail zum Col de Cou (15% Tragen, 20% Fahren, Rest Schieben) - Abfahrt Richtung Nax, nach ca 15min (recht technisch) kommt ein Haus, dem Fahrweg 100m folgen, in dessen erster Kurve dann direkt geradeaus auf dem Singletrail weiter - ab dort immer dem Weg nach Nax folgen (gelbe Rauten, meist ziemlich geradeaus) - in Nax durch den Ort und den Weg nach Pramagon runter

Mit einer guten Karte recht einfach zu finden, viel Spass 

PS: habe noch den groben Streckenverlauf in Google Earth in die Gallerie gepackt, es ist allerdings kein GPS Track. Wenn mir jemand ein GPS schenkt fahre ich gerne die Tour damit nochmal für euch


----------



## Sethimus (31. Juli 2007)

was zahlt man da ca fuer die gondeln?


----------



## Ratiopharm (31. Juli 2007)

Téléphérique Chalais-Vercorin waren 9.20 für 2 Personen inklusive Velo (mit Halbtax).

Vercorin - Sigeroulaz guckst du hier: http://www.vercorin.net/


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Juli 2007)

Sehr schön!! 
Ich glaub da muss ich auch mal hin


----------



## Happy_hopper (23. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Bin den Trail letzen Sonntag gefahren und habe den GPS Track aufgezeichnet. Allerdings bin ich mit der Bahn ganz nach oben gefahren (ja, ich war etwas faul ;-), und dann dachte ich, tragen mag ich nicht, ich fahre einen "kleinen" Umweg am L'Ar du T'san. Da musste ich zwar nicht tragen, aber viel weiter schieben. Ich hätte auf Ratiopharm hören sollen.
Beim nächsten Mal zeichne ich von unten auf und gehe den direkten Weg. Wird aber wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr, da der Schnee da oben schon bald kommen könnte. 
Leider bin ich zu dämlich, die Datei hier reinzustellen. Also wenn jemand interessiert, einfach ein Mail und die Datei kommt.
Gruss, Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kis_omdh (23. September 2007)

Du warst das, der mit dem stumpjumper und dem glöckchen... muss fast sein  

ich war der mit dem blauen rocky... meine fresse, die welt ist ein dorf...

ach ja, wir haben die bahn komplett ausgelassen und sind hochpedalt. den ersten teil bis vercorin kann man sich aber getrost schenken.

bilder gibts dann vielleicht von mir auch noch, mal schauen ob die was wurden.


----------



## Happy_hopper (23. September 2007)

Ja Hallöchen Richtung Schwyz
An den Bildern wäre ich auch interessiert. Hatte zwar den Apparillo dabei, aber unterwegs keine Lust mehr ihn auszupacken.
Das Glöcken kann ich übrigens empfehlen. Schiebt Wanderer usw. klaglos aus dem Weg, da sie einen schon von relativ weit her hören. Auch die Tierwelt erschreckt nicht mehr und ist gewarnt, dass da wer kommt.
Konntet ihr den Saflisch Pass noch machen? Wenn ja, wie lange wart ihr unterwegs?

Gruss, Guido


----------



## kis_omdh (23. September 2007)

die bilder sind nicht grade der wahnsinn, egal. 

bereits bekannt, auch aus dem video: der wegweiser





der obere teil (da sind wir beide auf dem bild   )




unterer teil im wald, vom trail sieht man nicht gerade viel... dafür schön dynamisch




die abfahrt von nax ins tal ist nochmals ein leckerbissen, dummerweise wollte mein schaltwerk nicht mehr... runter kam ich dann ohne kette





schaltauge abgerissen, käfig deformiert und zahnausfall am schaltröllchen. danach war leider nichts mehr mit biken 

-----

fazit zur tour: empfehlung! es gibt dort auch jede menge ausgeschilderte bike-wege, ein geheimnis muss man daraus also nicht wirklich machen. der abfahrtsspass will auch mit ordentlich schieben oder tragen erkauft werden. die trails an sich sind nicht besonders anspruchsvoll dafür mehrheitlich flüssig fahrbar. speziell ist einfach die schiere länge.


----------



## pkuonen (24. September 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Es freut mich zu hören, dass das Wallis als Bikergion langsam aber sicher entdeckt wird.

Der Trail ist sicher wuderschön, aber ihr solltet wissen im Wallis gibt es massenweise solche Trails.

Wer bereit ist kleine Tragepassagen in kauf zu nehmen, wird im Wallis Trailsurfing vom feinsten erleben.

Gruss Patrick

-----------------------------------------------
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## Derk (6. Februar 2008)

Ratiopharm schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind hier:
> 
> Singletrail le Bresilien
> 
> ...


 
Diese Tour ähnelt aber sehr der Tour, die von Patrick Reusser veröffentlicht worden ist unter :
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11982/Mountainbike.11982.html
, oder ?


----------



## stonebite (6. Februar 2008)

Patrick Heusser scheint einen Teil des Brasiliers in seine Tour eingebaut zu haben. Auf jeden Fall lässt er den oberen Teil dabei aus.

Gruess Claude


----------



## piuma (6. Februar 2008)

Lemming schrieb:


> Juhuuu in Sion bin ich in 50 min...hoffen des der Schnee bald weg ist...freu ich kich schon auf den Sommer. Noch jemand aus der Gegend (Genfer See/Wallis) hier unterwegs?



hier!


----------



## jever98 (13. Februar 2008)

Auch hier! (Genf). Wo seid Ihr anderen am Leman?


----------



## pisskopp (13. Februar 2008)

Sieht gut aus... Geiles Enduro fahren...
Dieses JAhr mal testen..
merci für die Infos..
Endlich mal was echt gutes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider is (27. März 2008)

im sommer fahr ich auch den barlsilianer ,,freireiderfreu


----------



## Lemming (28. März 2008)

@jever und puima
Upps lange nicht mehr reingeschaut, bin in Vevey.


----------



## piuma (31. März 2008)

Lemming schrieb:


> @jever und puima
> Upps lange nicht mehr reingeschaut, bin in Vevey.



Vevey - schön! bin momentan am WE auf den Ski unterwegs... aber würde im Sommer gerne mal die Riviera oder Wallis per bike entdecken


----------



## Ratiopharm (28. April 2008)

Ich bin in Lausanne und für Biken im Wallis immer zu haben. Man könnte sich ja mal zu einer kleinen Saison-Eröffnungs-Runde treffen sobald der Schnee weg ist. Ich schlage Le Bresilien vor 

Einfach per PM melden


----------



## Lemming (29. April 2008)

Bin dabei.

Habe gearde noch von ein paar schönen Strecken um Nendaz erfahren, bis auf 2900 m gehts hoch, leider erst ab Juli fahrbar.


----------



## pkuonen (29. April 2008)

Wenn das so ist wird deine Bike Saisoneröffnung dieses Jahr sehr spät ausfallen.
Auf dem Col de Cou hat es sicher noch 1,5 m Schnee! 
Bis die Tour fahrbar ist wird es sicher Mitte Juni. 
Gruss Patrick 
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woopy (29. April 2008)

Also bis zur Minute 4:55 sind die mit sicherheit auf dem Gronergrat unterwegs und fahren teils die Skipiste Teils auf nem breiten Weg runter der an der Moräne des Gornergletscher etnlang führt. Das ist ne coole abfahrt Grunergrat - Roter Boden - Zermatt ...

Nach Minute 4:55 sieht man sie auf nem schmalen Wanderweg ... dieser ist vermutlich irgendwo auf der Seite Sunnegga ... ich nehme mal an dass sie vom Roten Boden richtung Findeln / Grindijsee gefahren sind und dann in dem Tal auf der rechten Talseite (wie im Film zu sehen) nach Zermatt sind.

Die Tour ist ganz geil aber ich würde sie in die umgekehrte Richtung machen  Zermatt - Sunnegga - Blausee - Roten Boden - Gronergrad ...


----------



## pisskopp (29. April 2008)

Treffen Wann??


----------



## MTBDave (23. Mai 2008)

Weiß jemand ob bei "the brasilian" nocho Schnee liegt?


----------



## RCO (23. Mai 2008)

mit sicherheit! wenn man bedenkt das auf über 2500m ü.M. gestartet wird...

Webcam Thyon - Les Collons


----------



## MTBDave (23. Mai 2008)

so ein sch... ...hab grad urlaub und hab genau sowas gesucht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: naja,  viel schnee isses ja nimmer


----------



## Romarius (26. Mai 2008)

hi Dave.
würde gerne ab 16.6 mal paar tage bzw ne woche ins wallis. suche noch mitfahrer, und würde eh an KA vorbeifahren.
am liebsten würd ich die dortigen lifte natürlich zu hilfe nehmen bzw auch mal paar tage nur lift fahren (pds, verbier, val x und y, crans montana.. etc).
bei interesse meld dich grad.
(fahre am liebsten trails auf s0-s3+ nieveau)


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2008)

Hi Romarius,

das wäre echt klasse, aber kannst du das nicht ne Woche vorverschieben? Habe ab jetzt 3 Wochen frei, danach gehts weiter im neuen Job - danach geht erstmal nichts mehr.

Demnach hätte ich ab jetzt 3 Wochen massig Zeit. 

Ab 16.6 leider erstmal nicht mehr...


----------



## Romarius (26. Mai 2008)

hab grad mal nachgeschaut. also vor 13.6  geht leider nöscht. abgabetermin anner uni und wie das so ist mit abgebeterminen, hat man immer bis kurz vorher massig zeit, und darf dann am ende nachtschichten schieben ;-).

schade.

dabei sollte man ja gerade pds eher am saisonanfang machen, da die strecken nicht bzw kaum gepflegt werden... (wobei da jetzt teilweise sicher noch schnee liegt.)


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2008)

Akuell auf jeden Fall: http://www.imalp.ch/webcam.html

Wird aber stegi weniger. Sobald der hier einigermaßen geschmolzen ist fahre ich los


----------



## Romarius (28. Mai 2008)

ich werde wie gesagt noch warten. anfang juli werd ich wohl ne woche ins wallis fahren. kenne zwar wenig spezielle trails, kenne die gegend aber recht bisschen durchs skifahren (freeriden und touren). bei interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (28. Mai 2008)

Kurze Schneeinfo:
An Nordhängen liegt noch jede Menge Schnee, war am Sonntag auf den Rochers de Naye über Montreux, auf 2000 m am Nordhang hättest du noch locker das Snowboard auspacken können... bis ca. 1600 runter. Südhänge waren weitestgehend Schneefrei.

Gerüchteweise ist der Lift in Crans Montana kaputt und es wird mit einer alten Gondel gefahren bei der niemand eine Idee hat wie man da das Rad mitnehmen soll.


----------



## MTBDave (28. Mai 2008)

Und der Brasilien Trail ist auf der Südseite?


----------



## woopy (29. Mai 2008)

Ich wär auch dabei ... !

Derzeit ist es sehr warm hier und in 2 Wochen dürfte der Schnee überall bis auf über 2000m weg sein.

Crans Montana: ich frag heute mal nach. Glaub aber nicht dass die in der Sommersaison so lange ne Bahn defekt haben.


----------



## pkuonen (29. Mai 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Und der Brasilien Trail ist auf der Südseite?



Der Brasilen befindet sich im Nordhang aber auf der Südseite vom Rohnetal.

Gruss Patrick
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## Lemming (29. Mai 2008)

@ Woopy
Die haben nen neuen Typen der da das Sagen in CM hat, den interessieren die Biker nicht wirklich...der wollte die Saison schon eh auf zwei Monate zusammenschrumpfen...die machen mit einer anderen Clientel ihr Geld...leider. 
Aber frag mal nach, vielleicht hat sich was geändert, meine Infos sind ca. 2 Wochen alt.


----------



## Agassi (29. Mai 2008)

Der "Nax" Trail habe ich jetzt schon eine Weile im Visier und in der Wo 28 wird es wohl endlich wieder einmal soweit sein, dass ich im Wallis biken kann.

Da ich ebenso gerne hoch wie runter fahre plane ich den Aufstieg ohne Gondel und etwas östlicher von Chalais.

Bei Swissgeo habe ich mir die Route aufbereitet. Ob sie so fahrbar ist wird sich weisen. Vielleicht ist jemand schon mal Teile davon hochgefahren und könnte mir Tipps zur Befahrbarkeit der Wege geben.

Siehe "Le Brasilien"


----------



## Agassi (23. Juni 2008)

Agassi schrieb:


> Der "Nax" Trail habe ich jetzt schon eine Weile im Visier und in der Wo 28 wird es wohl endlich wieder einmal soweit sein, dass ich im Wallis biken kann.
> 
> Da ich ebenso gerne hoch wie runter fahre plane ich den Aufstieg ohne Gondel und etwas östlicher von Chalais.
> 
> ...



Am Donnerstag 19.6.08 haben wir zu dritt den "Brasilien" in Angriff genommen. Parkiert haben wir in Grône und sind ausgerüstet mit Marathonfullys gestartet. Nach 100m, noch in Grône, ein Kettenriss! Das war dann zum Glück das grösste Problem des Tages. 
Via Chippis sind wir bis Vercorin der Strasse gefolgt, anschliessend dem ausgeschilderten Bikeweg nach "Les Giettes" . Dieser Umweg hat sich gelohnt, denn damit war alles bis zum L'Ar du Tsan fahrbar. Ich war sogar überrascht wie breit und gut ausgebaut der Weg ab les Giettes war.
Von der Brücke beim Wasserfall folgte die Schiebe/Tragepassage bis zum Col de Cou. Wegem dem vielen Schmelzwasser gab es etwas feuchte Füsse, was aber nicht weiter störte. 
Auf dem Pass war die Schneewächte noch bis 5m! hoch und es war nicht ganz einfach, sie zu überqueren.
Der folgende Trail war dann erste Sahne, wenn auch ein Freerider noch etwas mehr zum Spass beigetragen hätte. 

Das nächste Mal starte ich von Evolene aus und suche mir einen Weg via Eison- St. Martin - Mayens des Praz - La Combe hoch zum Trail. Den Trail nach Nax runter nach Pramagnon werde ich mir sparen und fahre dann von Nax - Vernamiege - Mase - Suen nach Evolene zurück.

Viel Spass all denen die den Brasilen  nach in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Ratiopharm (25. Juni 2008)

Super, danke für die Schneeinfo. Dann werde ich mal am Wochenende noch was Anderes fahren. Vielleicht mal Leysin unsicher machen...

A+ Tob


----------



## Agassi (25. Juni 2008)

Ratiopharm schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Schneeinfo. Dann werde ich mal am Wochenende noch was Anderes fahren. Vielleicht mal Leysin unsicher machen...
> 
> A+ Tob



Zwischen Passkreuz und dem inzwischen berühmten Wegweiser kommst du gut über die Wächte. Ganz ohne nasse Füsse geht es aber kaum weil vor dem Pass das Gelände doch sehr recht sumpfig ist. 
Schon die Milionen von blühenden Enzian auf dem Ar du Tsan sind es Wert hoch zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (26. Juni 2008)

Wer die nächste Zeit Lust hätte dorthin zu fahren, würde mitgehen. Auto vorhanden.
-> fahre eher Enduro als CC


----------



## pkuonen (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Fahre am Samstag mit ein paar Kumpels diese Tour

Fahrstil der Gruppe: Enduro 

Gruss aus den Westalpen!

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## frei (15. Juli 2008)

Hier meine Fotos vom le bresilien:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/frei/sets/72157606181548153/

Ich habe auch noch ne .kml und .gpx Datei für die die es interessiert, bitte per PM melden


----------



## Romarius (15. Juli 2008)

war leider doch nciht dort wegen der schlechtwetterfront.
wochenkarte für das ganze tal kostet gemütliche 48 sFr (!!!) bzw 36 für studenten ))
wenn jemand dort hinfahren sollte aus deutschland (KA, MA,HD, FR oder weiter nördlich an der a5) bitte melden!
war jetzt 4 tage in PdS und bin heiss auf mehr!


----------



## MTBDave (15. Juli 2008)

Hey Romarius,

bin aus Karlsruhe...

Wenn dann könnte ich nur ein Wochenende hin.... ....oder sogar nur einen ganzen Tag... ...ich denke das wird den meisten aber zu stressig sein...

Gruß Dave


----------



## stonebite (15. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hey Romarius,
> 
> bin aus Karlsruhe...
> 
> ...



Hi Dave

Hattest Du den Brasilier schon in einem Tag gemacht? Also für mich selbst (wohne südöstlich von Basel) ist es mehr als als ein zügiger Tag bis man wieder zu Hause ist. Fragt sich welchen Genussfaktor man einschaltet, 

Gruess Claude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (15. Juli 2008)

Nein, ich war noch garnicht dort. Aber ich hab mir das so ausgerechnet das ich 3 Stunden anfahre, mit der Gondel nach oben und den Trail abfahre - unten 1x übernachten nochmal fahren und dann wieder heim düsen. Bei 3 Stunden Anfahrt würde ich dann doch schon gern mind. 1x übernachten...


----------



## stonebite (15. Juli 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Nein, ich war noch garnicht dort. Aber ich hab mir das so ausgerechnet das ich 3 Stunden anfahre, mit der Gondel nach oben und den Trail abfahre - unten 1x übernachten nochmal fahren und dann wieder heim düsen. Bei 3 Stunden Anfahrt würde ich dann doch schon gern mind. 1x übernachten...



Hi Dave

... also wir reden schon vom selben Brasilianer im Wallis/CH?

Wenn ja, brauch ich mit dem Auto von Basel - bei gesetzmässigem maximalen Geschwindigkeiten - 2 3/4 bis 3 Stunden Anreise. Mit dem Zug genauso. Von Karlsruhe bis Basel fährst Du auch noch 2 Stunden. Also ohne Stau und so haste gut 5 Stunden. Dann kommen ca 1- 1 1/2 h hoch mit der Gondel plus den Rest noch fahren und ca 1h schieben. Nun rechne mal zusammen 5+1+1 - das wären 7 Stunden. die Schweiz ist zwar klein aber man verliert um die 700 Ecken extrem viel Zeit 

... dann wär auch noch der Genuss ... rauf und/oder runter egal - 1 Tag von Karlsruhe - naja, das wäre nichts für mich.

Gruess Claude


----------



## MTBDave (16. Juli 2008)

Moin 

Ich glaub ich habe da wohl doch wohl etwas extrem optimistisch geplant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nein, 1 Tag wäre hier sicher auch nichts für mich. Eher Freitag Mittags los fahren, Abends ankommen. Samstag/Sonntag fahren und Sonntag nachmittag wieder zurück.

Wenn jemand interesse hat auf so ein Wochenende könnte man sich auf eine Fahrgemeinschaft ab Karlsruhe verabreden...

Wie spät kann man da noch hoch? Mitte/Ende September noch möglich?


----------



## Hatehiller (16. Juli 2008)

Bin ab Montag nächster Woche für ca. nen Monat im Rhonetal mit Auto und Bike unterwegs, wer lust hat mir am brasilian gesellschaft zu leisten ist eingeladen! Kurze SMS und es könnte sich spontan was ergeben, am besten natürlich sobald als möglich (das ich dann nicht gerade auf dem Mont Blanc stehe)
Fahrstil Enduro, ab Vercorin würd ich treten.
Gruß Thorsten  0049 176 20796579


----------



## Romarius (17. Juli 2008)

hi dave,
also deine 3 stunden fahrzeit sind doch etwas optimistisch geplant. immer dran denken: spirtist teuer und 1 km/h zu schnell kostet etwa 10 euro im lande des chäs und der schoggi 
fürn wochenende ist mir das zu weit, dazu bin ich zu viel student mit zu wenig geld bei zu viel freizeit 
das tal dort hat aber ein angebot für 48/36 sFr für eine Woche und 5 Gondeln und Bus. sehr interessant, glaube aber die machen Anfang September dicht bis zum ersten Schneefall.

so lange den Berg hoch braucht man übrigens garnet. Die Gondel ist derzeit bis ganz oben offen. von da ab schätze ich noch ca 1h. 

Das Tal ist aber generell sehr lohnenswert, kenns eben vom skifahren im Winter.

fürn Wochenende würde sich aber mal Lac Blanc anbieten. Sehr natürliche Strecken die als alpinen SIngletrails durchgehen und viel näher.
Ansonsten wäre Engelberg bzw das Engelberger Tal ne Reise wert. bei interesse -> pn


----------



## pkuonen (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Werde euch ein bisschen behilflich sein.

Von Zürich aus hat man 4 Srunden bis Chalet (mit dem Auto).
Hier muss man auf die Gondel steigen die nach Vercorin fährt.
Weiter kann man biken oder mit per Gondel nach Sigeroula, von hier aus biken bis zum Hochmoor LAr du Tsan.
Jetzt rauf zum Col de Cou (ca. 1h schieben).
Auf dem Col de Cou angekommen, Aussicht geniessen und immer den Wegweisern nach Nax folgen.
Hier ein paar Bilderhttp://www.bergrad.ch/galerie/thumbnails.php?album=24&page=1
Mit dem Zug 2h von Zürich nach Brig... Wer mehr infos will soll mich kontaktieren.
Gruss und veil Spass
http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## Sethimus (19. Juli 2008)

pkuonen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Werde euch ein bisschen behilflich sein.
> 
> ...



was hast du fuer die beiden mal mit der gondel gezahlt?


----------



## accutrax (20. Juli 2008)

die preise ab vercorin findest du hier...
http://www.vercorin.net/images/Prix_Preise_ete_sommer_2008.pdf
von chalais nach vercorin weiss ich gerade nicht mehr, war glaube ich 6.- plus 3.- fürs bike..
und vielleicht noch zu bedenken die obere bahn fährt nur bis ende august...ab vercorin lässt es sich aber auch sehr gut fahren...je nachdem mit was für einem bike man unterwegs ist dauert es u.U. eben etwas länger...

gruss accu


----------



## Sethimus (21. Juli 2008)

kann man auch bis cret du midi fahren und von dort aus zum col de cou?


----------



## NorthVan (28. Juli 2008)

Ja das geht resp. du fährst runter zum Ar du Tsan und musst dann hochschieben/tragen zum Col de Cou.

Ohne diese Schiebe- / Tragepassage geht es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratiopharm (4. August 2008)

Fährt jemand dieses Wochenende? (9/10. Aug)


----------



## katko (18. August 2008)

hallo jungs, wir fahren diese woche nach hérémence - am samstag fahren wir den GRC, und am sonntag und montag möchten wir local trails entdecken - kondition ist kein problem, also etwas länger kann sein, wir fahren HT also keine pure FR strecken mit viel schieben, drops oder gondel. im google hab ich fast nichts gefunden, mit gps fahre ich nicht, vielliecht mein kumpel... kann man in Sion bike-explorer karten kaufen? den brasilianer würde ich gern versuchen...ich freue mich auf ihre tips


----------



## Hatehiller (18. August 2008)

P.S. Trail vom Cret du Midi direkt schräg rüber zum Ar du Tsan absolut unfahrbar! Besser von der Gondelstation direkt runter auf Waldweg und relaxt zum Ar du Tsan das Tal hinterrollen...
Hab mich recht geärgert über den Abkürzungsversuch, deswegen schreib ichs Ansonsten beneid ich jeden der oben am Col de Cou steht!!!
Es geht nur so schnell vorbei...viel zu schnell...


----------



## BELLI (18. August 2008)

@katko - hier in EUR bestellbar: Swiss Singletrail Maps


----------



## katko (19. August 2008)

belli, danke für den tipp aber die Wallis region ist leider nicht erhältlich - http://www.singletrailmap.ch/singletrailmap/overview.php

gibt es welche karten alternativen außer bike-explorer?


----------



## BELLI (19. August 2008)

Normale Topo / Wanderkarten sind meist auch vor Ort erhältlich.
Die Bike-Explorer schätze ich höchstens im Bike Handel.


----------



## Derk (19. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die digitale DVD SwissMap zum Wallis gegönnt; auf dieser können - massenhaft  und im Maßstab 1:25.000  -  Tracks zu - offiziellen -  "Wanderrouten", "Bergwanderrouten" und "Alpinen Routen" abgefordert und auf das GPS-Gerät übertragen werden.
Der Umgang mit dem Programm macht viel Spass !!
Hoffntlich kann ich mal diese Routen nicht nur digital erleben.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## woopy (19. August 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir die digitale DVD SwissMap zum Wallis gegönnt; auf dieser können - massenhaft  und im Maßstab 1:25.000  -  Tracks zu - offiziellen -  "Wanderrouten", "Bergwanderrouten" und "Alpinen Routen" abgefordert und auf das GPS-Gerät übertragen werden.
> Der Umgang mit dem Programm macht viel Spass !!
> Hoffntlich kann ich mal diese Routen nicht nur digital erleben.
> ...



Ich verwende diese Karten auch schon eine ganze Weile in Kombination mit Bikeführern. Die Karten sind absolut genau, es lassen sich Höhenprofile erstellen, Wegdistanzen errechnen etc. Zudem ist jede Strasse / Wanderweg eingetragen. Höhenangaben sind auch sehr genau.

Auch kann man gut einen spezifischen Ausschnitt ausdrucken und muss sich dann nicht aufregen wenn die Karte mal im Schlamm landet 

Link:

Infos

Shop


----------



## bernerbiker (28. August 2008)

hallo zusammen. will jemand den Trail am Samstag 30.8. fahren? Alternativ schwebt mir noch ein Trail oberhalb des Simplon Passes vor...alles schwarzer Singletrail bis nach Brig hinunter. Von dort gibt es auch noch Bahnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corallus (29. August 2008)

> Alternativ schwebt mir noch ein Trail oberhalb des Simplon Passes vor...alles schwarzer Singletrail bis nach Brig hinunter. Von dort gibt es auch noch Bahnen...



Wenn du dafür auch nächste Woche zu haben bist, bin ich mit dabei. Ich habe Ferien und somit plenty of time..

Den Brasil bin ich halt soeben gefahren und möchte lieber noch was anderes sehen.


----------



## bernerbiker (29. August 2008)

hallo Corralus
ab Sonntag sieht bei mir schlecht aus. bis mitte Oktober. 
falls du morgen doch noch zeit hast melde dich schnell:
0794065800
ich fahre wahrscheinlich simplon trails...
wie fandest du den den bresilien?


----------



## corallus (29. August 2008)

Sorry, morgen bis und mit Dienstag mach ich ein
paar 4000er im Wallis. (Wenn das Wetter hält)

Aber den Trail kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen.
Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum..

Jedenfalls viel Spass auf deiner Tour.


----------



## Monsterwade (29. August 2008)

Der Trail vom Simplon runter nach Brig entlang der Taferna ist nicht zu empfehlen.
Liesst Du hier unten unter Tour 2005.


----------



## pkuonen (1. September 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Der Trail vom Simplon runter nach Brig entlang der Taferna ist nicht zu empfehlen.
> Liesst Du hier unten unter Tour 2005.



Da bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung!

Ok wenn es nass ist, muss man auf allen Holzbrücken vorsichtig sein.
Aber der Weg bis zur Forststrasse ist meiner Meinung nach für geübte Biker kein Problem.
Wieso seid ihr dann die Forststrasse runter gafahren und nicht rauf?

Gruss!!

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## Romarius (2. September 2008)

@monsterwade: habe deine Berichte gelesen. Sehr nett. Allerdings wäre es für den Leser sinnvoll wenn du statt Beschreibungen wie "absolut unfahrbar" "extrem ausgesetzt" etc dich an so Bewertungsrichtlinien wie z.b. die singeltrailskala halten könntest. damit ist den leute viel mehr geholfen.

nicht falsch verstehen, aber ein durchschnittlicher deutscher mit nem touren-bike wird sicher nicht das gleiche verständnis von gefahr, risiko und fahrbarkeit haben als jemand der ständig in solchem gelände unterwegs ist. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sei-men (15. November 2008)

hey leute

bin auf der suche nach einem gps track für den brazilian, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

tnx


----------



## RCO (15. November 2008)

@sei-men:
Schick mir mal deine e-mail... sende dir dann das .gpx File.

Gruss Mischa


----------



## RedOrbiter (15. November 2008)

RCO schrieb:


> @sei-men:
> Schick mir mal deine e-mail... sende dir dann das .gpx File.
> 
> Gruss Mischa



bitte an mich auch senden
redorbiter at trail.ch

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTBDave (16. November 2008)

Hääte ich auch gern 

mail at 10000km.net

Dieses Jahr hats leider nicht hingehauen mit dem Trail  Und jetzt isses sicher auch wieder zu spät


----------



## Lemming (17. November 2008)

Japp, es ist zu spät, das Bild ist von letzter Woche...der Pass zwishen den beiden Gipfeln im Hintergrund ist der Start.
GPS File brauchst du nicht, ne Karte reicht aus, vor allem weil man dann auch noch schönere Varianten findet. Ueberhalb vor Nax z.B. statt dem Hauptweg folgen rechts in einen kleinen "Lehr"-Pfad rein. Haben ausserdem die Schilder denen man folgen muss mit kleinen Last Aufklebern markiert.


----------



## accutrax (17. November 2008)

stimmt schon...gps files braucht man eigentlich nicht ...bis nax ist der verlauf klar und ab nax finden sich einige varianten...wobei der original trail schon ein highlight ist...
und jetzt heisst es wieder ein knappes halbes jahr warten....
und freuen...

gruss accu


----------



## frei (17. November 2008)

wie wäre es wenn man nächstes jahr mal einen RIDE-THE-BRASILIEN-DAY machen würde..


----------



## accutrax (17. November 2008)

wenn es passt mit dem datum wäre ich dabei...

gruss accu


----------



## Lemming (17. November 2008)

Hört sich interessant an.

Noch jemand am "trois fois" mitzumachen?
Ein paar Kumpel und ich wollen den nächstes Jahr drei mal an einem Tag fahren, sollte passen wenn man morgens bei Liftöffnung am zweiten Lift steht, dann hat man auch Zeit für ne kleine Mittagspause.


----------



## frei (17. November 2008)

mmhh, welchen Lift meinst Du nun? Den von Vercorin hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (17. November 2008)

Ich meine den Lift ab Vercorin hoch zum Gipfel.


----------



## Basilikum86 (1. Juni 2009)

weiss jemand wie es mit dem schnee aussieht auf dem col du cou?`wohl noch zuviel voralem nach diesem winter oder?


----------



## pkuonen (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ja das siehst du schon recht!

Ich schätze vor Ende Juni wird da nichts!

Gruss

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## Basilikum86 (1. Juni 2009)

ok schade, janu. dann warte ich halt noch ein bisschen  hätte diese woche nur gerade so schön gepasst, da ich wohl sowieso ins wallis fahre. aber allgemein hast du, oder sonst jemand eine ahnung wie es mit dem Schnee aussieht, wie hoch liegt die grenze momentan so auf den Nordhängen bzw Südhängen?


----------



## pkuonen (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ja so bis auf 2000 MüM kannst du schon gut Biken.

Ist aber möglich, dass du in den Schattenlöcher noch Schneefelder finden wirst.

Gruss!

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## frei (2. Juni 2009)

Vor ende Juni bis mitte Juli wird das nix mit Brasilien:
Webcam von der Cret du Midi:

http://webcam.vercorin.net/last.php


----------



## bruckma (2. Juni 2009)

War gestern auf der gegenüberliegenden Hangseite. Oben hat es noch massig Schneefelder. Wird frühestens in einem Monat machbar.


----------



## Basilikum86 (2. Juni 2009)

ok danke für die antworten


----------



## GregHead (4. Juni 2009)

Ich war jetzt über Pfingsten in Verbier etwas biken, bis knapp 2100 gehts, darüber ist wirklich noch zu viel Schnee.
Wir wollten eigentlich auch noch zu einer Hütte weiter oben, habens dann aber doch aufgegeben.
Ich hoff wenn ich in Juli das nächste mal unten bin kann man alles fahren. Zuerst die Doper bei der TDF anschaun und dann biken gehen 

Find nur schade das es so wenig GPS Touren in dem Gebiet zum kostenlosen download gibt ... jedenfalls nicht auf den Seiten die ich kenn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (5. Juni 2009)

http://webcam.vercorin.net/index.php

Die Aussicht vom Crêt du Midi... rechts kanpp hinterm rand gehts zum Col de Cou hoch.

Denke in drei Wochen sollte es soweit sein.


----------



## Romarius (25. Juni 2009)

wie schauts denn aktuell aus? jemand schon in der gegend und höhenlage unterwegs gewesen? 
habe nämlich nächste woche frei


----------



## frei (25. Juni 2009)

Die Sesselbahn von Vercorin auf die Cret du Midi fährt dieses Jahr erstmals am Samstag 4. Juli. (Die Bahn von Chalais nach Vercorin fährt das ganze Jahr)
Ich werde am 4.Juli mit ein paar Kollegen den Brasilianer in Angriff nehmen. Wird auf dem Col du Cou zuoberst noch Schnee haben, aber ich nehm mal an nur grad auf der Krete..... 

http://webcam.vercorin.net/last.php


----------



## MTBDave (25. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen!

Ist der Brasilien Trail auch für ein HT zu empfehlen? Denke ich brauche dann erstmal ne dicke Massage danach, aber generell... ....was meint ihr?


----------



## Romarius (25. Juni 2009)

danke.
hab ich auch gerade gesehen. die anderen anlagen im tal beginnen auch erst richtig am sa 4.7. mal schauen ob mir das reicht...


----------



## frei (25. Juni 2009)

Ja geht sicher auch mit einem HT, einfach ein wenig mehr Zeit einplanen... aber geht definitiv, wir hatten letztes Jahr auch einen HTler dabei...

Am Wochenende laufen fast alle Anlagen. Unter der Woche läuft nächste Woche sicher Crans Montana, Portes Du Soleil, Leysin und Bellalp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (25. Juni 2009)

frei schrieb:


> Am Wochenende laufen fast alle Anlagen. Unter der Woche läuft nächste Woche sicher Crans Montana, Portes Du Soleil, Leysin und Bellalp


pds/cm wären auch meine alternativwahlen. insb. da sie eh auf dem weg liegen 

wie ist eigentlich leysin? haben ja letztes jahr erst aufgemacht und viel drüber gehört hat man noch nicht. gibts neben den dh strecken auch traditionelle wegerl?


----------



## Lemming (25. Juni 2009)

Der Dh, oder besser das was letztes Jahr schon markiert war hat Spass gemacht.
War im Juli, da gab erst einen DH, der war spassig, von ballern bis Single Trail war alles dabei.

Kleiner Tipp, parke in Aigle und fahre mit der Bahn hoch dann kannst du als letzte Abfahrt von ganz oben (2000+ m) bis unten (450m) durchballern. Machen recht viele von daher wirst du bestimmt jemanden finden der die Trails (gibt hunderte) nach unten kennt.

Der Brasilianer ist schneefrei soweit man das am We von der AB im Wallis aus sehen konnte.


----------



## MTBDave (25. Juni 2009)

wenn jemand in den nächsten wochen fährt kann sich gerne melden zwecks fahrgemeinschaft etc...

habe die nächsten wochen frei


----------



## Romarius (30. Juni 2009)

@mtbdave: evtl hab ich sonntag-di/mi frei. dann würd ich in die richtung fahren. wo genau (pds/leysin/anniviers) wäre mir recht egal.
hauptsache singlatrailballern in den alpen ohne andere leute zu nerven


----------



## MTBDave (1. Juli 2009)

Bin Montag/Dienstag leider jetzt schon verplant - aber "dank" Arbeitslosigkeit sehr flexibel in meiner freien Zeit...

Edit: Sehe gerade Hockenheim... ...wäre ja nicht mal ne Weltreise bez. Fahrgemeinschaft....


----------



## Lemming (6. Juli 2009)

Herrlich, das erste mal wieder den Brasilianer gefahren und immernoch grosses Kopfkino.

Leider ist ein kurzer Abschnitt einem Harvester zum Opfer gefallen, der Part nach der schnellen Wiese mit den Toren jeweils am Anfang und Ende. Ist noch fahrbar aber etwas ruppiger geworden. Der Rest ist genial wie immer.

Wenn mein Freerider wieder fit ist wird die Mission 3x Brasilianer am einem Tag in Angriff genommen.


----------



## pisskopp (7. Juli 2009)

Konsum anstelle von Genuss


----------



## Lemming (7. Juli 2009)

3-facher Genuss!!! 
Ist ja recht locker zu schaffen.


----------



## Romarius (7. Juli 2009)

lohnt es sich eignetlich bis ins tal (rhone) zu fahren, oder lieber ab nax strasse bis nach vercorin ?


----------



## frei (7. Juli 2009)

nein unbedingt den Wanderweg mit den geilen Anliegern ins Tal nehmen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (7. Juli 2009)

gerade der abwechselnde charakter des trails zeichnet den brasilianer ja aus, deshalb den unteren teil ab nax unbedingt fahren...
mit etwas suchen finden sich auch noch einige varianten ab der höhe von nax...

gruss accu


----------



## Romarius (7. Juli 2009)

merci vielmals 

aber die strasse geht prinzipiell auch, oder? 

weil wenn ich das recht verstehe ist die untere gondel nicht im val d'a. pass dabei, und ohne halbtax ists dann doch ein teurer spass. anlieger und wald gibts im großen kanton ja auch reichlich


----------



## Lemming (8. Juli 2009)

@Romarius
Ueber Strasse nach Vercorin wäre sowas wie ein Coitus Interruptus.


----------



## GregHead (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich ab 19.7. wieder im Wallis (im val de bagnes) und wollt da nen bisschen fahren, unter anderem auch die Tour. Ist zu der Zeit jemand in der nähe und hätt Lust vielleicht ne Runde zu fahren? Bin zwar Konditionell und Fahrtechnisch kein Überflieger, aber komm meistens doch überall runter 
Allein machts sicher nicht so viel Spass.


----------



## Romarius (11. August 2009)

hat mitte ende juli nun doch geklappt. aussicht ist natürlich echt bombe, aber das ist sie dort überalle 
oben wars ganz nach meinem gusto, ab dem wald dann etwas fad (trotz teilweise nette zwischenstücke). gut, mag auch an mangelnder kondition und schlechter behelfs-bremse gelegen haben, aber da gibts andere sahnestückchen in der ecke die mir um längen besser gefallen haben. z.b. das schiebestück zum colducou alleine hätte bergab, mehr spass bereitet. oder so manch anderer trail mitunter mit direktem liftaccess 

seis drum. ende des monats werd ich dort nochmal nach dem rechten schauen "müssen"


----------



## pisskopp (12. August 2009)

Hype only


----------



## kis_omdh (12. August 2009)

hockenheim - wallis nach google routenplaner 4.5h fahrzeit und ca. 500km, nur hinweg versteht sich.

und das nur wegen diesem trail? sorry, ich versteh das auch nicht so ganz...


----------



## pisskopp (13. August 2009)

der Umwelt zuliebe


----------



## MATaFIX (7. September 2009)

Hallo zäme,

Von dieser Tour gibt es noch eine verschärfte Variante. Mehr Downhill, mehr Bahnfahren, ungefähr 1000hm hochfahren, weniger Laufen (max. 15 Minuten) 

Sierre >> Postauto bis Zinal >> Gondel bis Sorebois 2438müM >> Downhill nach Grimentz >> Gondel bis Bendolla 2112müM >> 
Col de Louché 2900müM >> Col de Cou 2529müM >> Nax >> Sierre

Aufstieg auf Col de Louché bis auf die letzten 100m (nicht Höhenmeter) fahrbar! Da geht eine Strasse zur Skiliftstation hoch. Achtung, zum Teil sehr steil! Vom Col de Louché zum Col de Cou geht's erst abwährts in ein unglaublch schönes Hochtal zum Lac de Louché und dann mehr oder weniger flach nach vorne auf den Col de Cou. Einige Absteigepassagen vorhanden.

GPS Daten und Kartenausschnitt vorhanden --> PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leftynett (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Tobi,
ich hoffe du kannst dich nach so langer Zeit noch an den Trail erinnern. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer "Einrollstrecke" für unseren 3 Tägigen Bikeausflug. Wir werden die Tor de Mont-Fort fahre und suchen für den ersten tag noch ne Tour. Weißt du noch wie lange du auf dem Bike für die ganze Tour unterwegs warst?

Gruß Lefty



Ratiopharm schrieb:


> Bin den Trail gestern gefahren: sehr sehr geil!
> 
> Man kann von Chalais (524m) über Vercorin (1322m) mittels 2 Gondeln bis Mittelstation "Sigeroula" (1861m) mächtig Höhenmeter sparen, nach kurzem Steilstück dann 4km leicht ansteigend, bzw. flach zum Hochmoor "L'ar du Tsan" (2184m, sehr schön). Von dort auf schmalem Trail schiebend/tragend ca. 1h Aufstieg zum "Col de Cou" (2528m). Dort steht der Wegweiser (Koordinaten oben sind korrekt) und der Trail geht bis runter an die Rhone, 2100hm, 95% Single-trail, ca. 40 min.
> 
> ...


----------



## tobitobi.ch (9. August 2010)

Endlich konnte ich diesen sagenhaften Trail selber unter die Räder nehmen. Und das ist wirklich ein absoluter Toptrail. Ich bin in den 17 Jahren seit ich bike schon an ein paar Orten ein paar Singletrails gefahren, aber das topt so gut wie alles!

Wir sind in Grimentz gestartet, haben also den ersten Abschnitt gemäss Vorschlag von maettu99 ausgelassen, weil uns der Tag vorher ein paar Körner zu viel gekostet hat.


----------



## felixh. (10. August 2010)

Hmm, ich bin le bresilien vor 3 Wochen gefahren, und war schwer enttauscht. Bis zum Col de Cou ist es ja noch nett, vorallem wenn man via Col de Tsavoline hinfaehrt, aber der Trail an sichTeschnisch anspruchslos, keine schoene Aussicht und viel zu viele Biker und damit ziemlich kaputt. 

Bin heute mit einem Franzosen aus Chamonix auf der Varneralp gewesen (mehr oder weniger direkt gegenueber), der Gestern nach dem Col de Cou das Wallis verflucht hat - habs heute immerhin etwas richten koennen. (Salgesch,Varen,Bisse de Varen, Bisse Neuf, Cordona, Varneralp, Pfarschong, Taschonieren, Bisse de Varen, Bisse de Marais, Salgesch). Gibt hier einfach deutlich bessere Touren. Etwa Pas de Boeuf, Loetschenpass mit Retour via Schwarzgraetli und Gemmi (okay, des hat es ziemlich in sich teschnisch gesehen, wie auch konditionell), Pass d'Illsee, Meidpass, Col du Rawil via Plaine Morte,.....


----------



## tobitobi.ch (11. August 2010)

Ich verstehe ja sehr gut, dass nicht alle die gleichen Trails gleich toll finden. Mountainbiken ist ja inzwischen sehr breit und das ist gut so. Aber wenn man nach einem Trail wie den Brazilian gleich das ganze Wallis verflucht, dann sollte man sein Mountainbike gegen ein Rennvelo tauschen, sofort.

Danke auch für deine Hinweise, im Wallis hat's wirklich eine unendliche Anzahl an spannenden Trails. Manchmal sind sie aber sogar im August eingeschneit, so wie am Samstag die Strecke Plaine Morte - Rawilpass


----------



## pisskopp (11. August 2010)

der trail ist kaputt, weil der in diversen foren gepostet wurde.
Mag sein das dieser Input hier fehl am platz ist, aber seid euch bitte bewusst, dass je mehr hier gepostet wird, desto mehr die trails befahren werden.
Leider gibt es zuviele Biker, mit zu schlechter attitude, welche nicht verstehen, wie man sich auf einem trail verhält.

Ich staune, wenn ich im Wallis unterwegs bin, wieviele trails schon abge****t sind. Nicht weil viele darauf fahren, sondern weil viele schlecht fahren, oder aber die trails mit einer DH-Piste verwechseln.

Siehe Bilder.. Fuss raus = zu schnell 

Bin kein gutmensch, aber ich möchte das meine Kids das gleiche erleben können

->  Ist übrigens ein allgemeines thema
http://www.vertriders.com/


Amen


----------



## pkuonen (11. August 2010)

pisskopp schrieb:


> der trail ist kaputt, weil der in diversen foren gepostet wurde.
> Mag sein das dieser Input hier fehl am platz ist, aber seid euch bitte bewusst, dass je mehr hier gepostet wird, desto mehr die trails befahren werden.
> Leider gibt es zuviele Biker, mit zu schlechter attitude, welche nicht verstehen, wie man sich auf einem trail verhält.
> 
> ...




Kann mich dir nur anschliessen!

Seit den letzten zwei Jahren ist Biken zum Trendsport geworden und ich muss mit 
Endsetzen feststellen, dass Downhiller mit ihren 200 mm Geschossen auf Singletrais im Wallis unterwegs sind und deutliche Spuren hinterlassen.
Im Wallis gibt es Bikeparks zur Genüge, wieso werden diese nicht benutzt?
Fairerweise muss ich auch eingestehen, dass ich Downhiller kenne die eine schöne und sau-bere Linie fahren ohne grosse Spuren zu hinterlassen, leider ist das aber die Minderheit.
Ganz unschuldig sind die Hochglanzmagazine an dieser Entwicklung nicht. Auf fast jeder Titelseite driftet irgend ein Star mit angezogener Hinterradbremse durch die Gegend und die meist jungen Leser finden das cool.
Den Magazinen ist dies egal, denn hier geht es um Absatzzahlen.
Die Leidtragenden sind oftmals die Locals, denen werden durch solche Aktionen die Trails kaputt gemacht oder gesperrt.

Gruss

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemming (11. August 2010)

Der Brasilianer kaputt??? Dann muss das in den letzten 10 Tagen passiert sein.
Okay, man sieht das er gefahren wird aber kaputt ist der noch lange nicht und die meisten Schäden sind Erosionsschäden welche bei starken Regenfällen entstanden sind. 
Technisch ist er sicher nicht anspruchsvoll, daher ist er eher in der Kategorie "Vollgas" einzuordnen und dann macht der richtig Spass. Kenne den Trail jetzt seit vier Jahren, und bis auf die schon angesprochenen Erosionsschäden durch Regen hat sich nicht viel verändert. Es gibt Wanderwege im Wallis die max. von 10 Fahrrädern im Jahr befahren werden und viel schlimmer erodiert sind und solange es keine Bremswellen vor den Kurven gibt ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Warum hinterlässt ein 200mm DHler mehr Spuren als ein CCler oder sonstwer? Es kommt auf die Fahrweise an und da gibts es überall Höhen und Tiefen, egal on CC, Enduro, Freerider oder DH Rad. Wessen HR noch nie blockierte, wer noch nie mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht im Grenzbereich durch eine Kurve gerauscht ist werfe bitte den ersten Stein.  

Die bösen DHler, guter Sündenbock, an den Pranger mit ihm. (auch wenn er in freier Wildbahn selten auf den Single Trails anzutreffen ist.)


----------



## tobitobi.ch (11. August 2010)

Tja, eigentlich sind ja die Engländer Schuld. Die haben rausgefunden dass die schönen Walliser Berge immer wieder eine Reise wert sind. Natürlich hat sich das dann rumgesprochen, sogar noch bevor es das Internet gab.
Für die Einheimischen hatte das heftige Konsequenzen, sie hatten jetzt die Möglichkeit mit diesen Touristen Geld zu verdienen und gaben dafür teilweise sogar ihre romantischen Jobs in der Landwirtschaft auf.
Problematisch dabei auch immer wieder die Tatsache, dass die Touristen nicht einfach kommen, den Berg anschauen, ihr Geld dalassen und wieder abhauen. Nein, sie bringen immer auch wieder so neumodische Sportgeräte mit, z.B. Speedkiter, Rafts, Snowboards, Mountainbikes...

Facts:
_Mountainbiken ist keine Trendsportart, sondern ganz offiziell die zweitbeliebteste Sportart von Herr und Frau Schweizer
_Blockierte Hinterräder sind definitiv ein NO-GO!
_Dem Brazilian geht's gut, auch wenn schon ein paar Biker runter sind.


----------



## Lemming (11. August 2010)

@pkuonen
Habs geard erst gesehen, deshalb der Nachtrag:
Was genau ist eigentlich dein Problem? Du machst Geld damit das Leute nicht in die Bikeparks fahren sondern von DIR die schönen unberührten Singletrails gezeigt bekommen. Die Mehrheit DEINER Kunden ist fahrtechnisch perfekt, hinterlässt keine Spuren?Was machen DEINE Kunden? Die erzählen es Freunden die dann deine Kunden werden oder die Trails auf eigene Faust nachfahren. Und gerade DU willst jetzt ein paar Leute die mit 200 mm Bikes im Wallis unterwegs sind verteufeln? Gehts noch? Ach ja, die Hochglanzmagazine wären ja auch noch als Sündenbock da weil irgendjemand auf dem Cover durch ne Kurve driftet. 
Erzähl DU mir nichts von geplagten Locals deren Trails dichtgemacht werden.


----------



## pisskopp (11. August 2010)

So ist gut jetz, hätts wissen müssen, das nicht zu posten.


----------



## pkuonen (11. August 2010)

Lemming schrieb:


> @pkuonen
> Habs geard erst gesehen, deshalb der Nachtrag:
> Was genau ist eigentlich dein Problem? Du machst Geld damit das Leute nicht in die Bikeparks fahren sondern von DIR die schönen unberührten Singletrails gezeigt bekommen. Die Mehrheit DEINER Kunden ist fahrtechnisch perfekt, hinterlässt keine Spuren?Was machen DEINE Kunden? Die erzählen es Freunden die dann deine Kunden werden oder die Trails auf eigene Faust nachfahren. Und gerade DU willst jetzt ein paar Leute die mit 200 mm Bikes im Wallis unterwegs sind verteufeln? Gehts noch? Ach ja, die Hochglanzmagazine wären ja auch noch als Sündenbock da weil irgendjemand auf dem Cover durch ne Kurve driftet.
> Erzähl DU mir nichts von geplagten Locals deren Trails dichtgemacht werden.



Hallo!

Anhand deiner Reaktion muss ich annehmen, dass du dich angesprochen fühlst

Ich glaube ich wurde falsch verstanden. Jeder der behauptet er sei noch nie mit angezogener Hinterradbremse durch die Kurve gefahren erzählt nicht ganz die Wahrheit.
Würdest du richtig lesen, hättest du bemerkt, dass ich nicht pauschalisiert habe.

Eigentlilch wollte ich nur an ein bisschen an eine nachhaltige Fahrweise appelieren.

Das den Locals mit Trailsperrungen gedroht wird, ist kein Scherz. 
Oder willst du mir unterstellen ich lüge?

Fakt ist, dass ich mit den Tourismus Büros in regem Kontakt stehe um eine Lösung zu finden. Meistens fehlt es den kleinen Gemeinden aber am nötigen Kleingeld.

Soweit so gut, ich wünsche dennoch allen einen schönen Aufenthalt im Wallis.
Muss jetzt schlafen gehen, denn morgen gehts wieder aufs Bike (ohne angezogene Hinterradbremse).

http://www.bergrad.ch


----------



## Lemming (11. August 2010)

Nein, ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen da ich auch möchte das die Trails in einem guten Zustand bleiben da das Wallis für mich ums Eck ist und ich dort fast jedes WE unterwegs bin. Wenn ich Gas geben möchte verziehe ich mich mit meinem DHler schon auf die dementsprechenden Strecken. 

Ich finde es nur ein wenig scheinheilig von jemandem über andere, in dem Fall DHler, zu meckern während man selber "Massen" an zahlender Kundschaft die Trails der Region zeigt und somit selber zur "Abnutzung" der Trails in besonderem Masse beiträgt.
Ich weiss das Trailsperrungen angedroht wurden oder z.B. in Saas Fee den Bikern das Leben sehr schwer gemacht wird aber bedenke auch das wenn zwei drei Biker auf einem Trail sind das kaum auffällt doch Gruppen dann von den Wanderern schon als störend wahrgenommen werden. Andererseits bringt das was du machst wieder Gäste und viele Gondeln schreiben dank der Biker nicht mehr so tiefrote Zahlen wie früher und können gar nicht mehr auf diese Einnahmenquelle verzichten. Alles ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert.

Die Berge gehören allen, ich will auch das dies so bleibt und das sich jeder dementsprechend verhält, was ein frommer Wunsch bleiben wird.

Viel Spass auf den Trails morgen, könnte nass werden.


----------



## pisskopp (12. August 2010)

Es geht nicht um DH-ler, das sind wir alle.
Es geht um Menschen, die in Vollmontour auf Wanderwegen in scheinbar unkontrollierter fahrweise berg ab fahren. Jenigen, die Die Kurven Schneiden, anstelle eine Spitzkehre zu fahren. Diejenigen, welche mit zu hoher Geschwindigkeit an oder in die Kurve fahren, oder gar um die Kurve rutschen. Diejenigen, die sich nicht die Zeit nehmen mit wanderen einen kurzen small talk zu halten.

PS: Die letzten die ich auf einer wohlbekannten Serpentinenabfahrt im Oberwallis (gibt guten Wein da) getroffen habe waren  locals, die andere geführt hatten, alle mit groben gelände-fahrrädern. Wir sind kurz nach der 5er Gruppe durch den trail, die Bremsspuren vor den Kurven waren zum Teil 10m lang!

So Off - Topic 

Der Trail um den es hier geht ist immer noch smooth.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. August 2010)

*Jungs das wird mir zu blööd, ich werd diesen Tread nicht mehr besuchen !*


----------



## accutrax (14. August 2010)

kann ich sehr gut verstehen...

und..

@tobitobi.ch...spitzenbilder !!!

gruss accu


----------



## felixh. (20. August 2010)

Bin heute grade mal wieder den Illsee gefahren - jedoch nicht den ziemlich einfachen Parcours Sierre,Zinal, sondern durch den Illgraben ueber Pass d'Illsee (eine Hammer Abfahrt zum Illsee - nicht vers Illpass, das ist technisch zu einfach...), . Wer was technisches sucht, muss nur warten bis es ein bisserl regnet und dann runter. Volle DH-Montur inklusive ordentlichem Ruecken/Steißbeinschutz sind dann aber Pflicht. Besser nur bei gutem Wetter machen. Bei mir hats angefangen zu regnen, als ich beim Illsee war. Option a) nochmal 30min tragen und Meretschi waere wohl besser gewesen, der Trail ist auch hammergeil und bei Regen etwas besser fahrbar.

Glaube dass mein Hinterreifen 2/3 der Strecke blockiert war. Selbst im unteren Teil (1700-700HM) (habs mir nicht nehmen lassen den kleinen Trail der kurzeitig (etwa 80HM) durch den Bach ( bzw besser straightline den Illgraben runter ) fuehrt zu fahren, weil geregnet hats ja sowieso schon ) selbst im Wald weiter unten ging kaum mehr was. Naja 2000HM Singletrail und obwohl ich quasi nur das Bachbett hinabgegangen bin Abfahrtszeit bis zur Butanbruecke 1:35h, danach über die Bruecke und durch den Pfynwald solangsam wieder selbstvertrauen sammeln.

Das ist wenigstens ein Pluspunkt am Col de Cou, da kanns noch so stark regnen, man kommt immer noch ohne groebere Probs runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (20. August 2010)

Bzw die Tour hier waere via Meretschi. Illbach runter ist IMHO aber lohnender als Meretschi.

http://www.vttour.fr/sorties/bella-tola,3116.html


----------



## Sethimus (22. August 2010)

pkuonen schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass ich mit den Tourismus Büros in regem Kontakt stehe um eine Lösung zu finden. Meistens fehlt es den kleinen Gemeinden aber am nötigen Kleingeld.



tjo wie immer sind die kanadier da meilenweit vorraus. da werden dann halt von der community/bikeclubs traildays veranstaltet um die trails wieder herzurichten/zu verbessern. hier in whistler beteiligen sich dabei auch die ganzen guiding unternehmen (welche uebrigens eine lizenz dafuer brauchen). der schluessel dazu ist halt dass sich die lokalen biker zusammen tun um IHRE interessen durchzusetzen, leider passiert in der richtung in europa kaum was. nur im motzen sind alle gut...


----------



## biker-rotscher (24. August 2010)

pkuonen schrieb:


> Kann mich dir nur anschliessen!
> 
> Seit den letzten zwei Jahren ist Biken zum Trendsport geworden und ich muss mit
> Endsetzen feststellen, dass Downhiller mit ihren 200 mm Geschossen auf Singletrais im Wallis unterwegs sind und deutliche Spuren hinterlassen.
> http://www.bergrad.ch



Nur so zur Ergänzung:
Das betrifft aber auch die Walliser!
In deiner Region gibt es ja einige Trails die als Downhill-Trainingsstrecken hinhalten müssen.
Gruss ins Wallis!


----------



## pisskopp (25. August 2010)

Off Topic :

Letztens im Wallis.

Ein Horde von 10 ! CC/AM-Fahren sind einen anfänglich technischen Trail runter.

Laut johlend, mit blokiertem Hinterrad.. Die Spuren waren über den ganzen Trail zu sehen.

Das sah sowas von zum kotzen aus. (Diese Kopftücherträger gibts immer noch!)

... Leider bin ich Ausländer darum halte ich mein Maul ...


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. August 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der Trail schon in US Land bekannt...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646690

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Sethimus (1. September 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der Trail schon in US Land bekannt...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646690
> 
> ...



liegt an denen:

http://www.ridebig.com/trip_switzerland_alpenrock.php

hab hier in whistler auch ne frau kennengelernt die den ueber big mountain vor paar jahren gefahren ist...


----------



## MTBDave (10. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammnen,

wieß jemand ob der Trail schon fahrbar ist?

Nehmen die Gondeln nach wie vor Biker mit nach oben?


Danke und Grüße

Dave


----------



## frei (10. Juni 2011)

Die Gondel Chalais-Vercorin läuft das ganze Jahr (bedient das Dorf)
Die Vierergondel hoch nach Cret du Midi fährt erst Anfang Juli.
Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich zuoberst auf dem Col de Cou noch Schnee haben, was aber kein Problem sein wird. Grundsätzlich ist es schon noch ein wenig früh für solche Touren.. Vor Juli ist es in höheren Lagen im Wallis immer ein wenig früh.. vor allem ist auch nochmals Schnee fürs Wochenende angesagt...


----------



## Lemming (17. Juni 2011)

Ist fahrbar, nur ein klitzekleiner Schneerest am Pass der aber auch schon wieder weg sein dürfte (war vor zwei Wochen da). Die zweite Gondel fährt nur bis zu Mittelstation, ab da dann treten.
Viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (21. Juni 2011)

Was muss man da noch treten bis zum "Gipfel" bzw. Einstieg?


Grüße Dave


----------



## isnogud77 (22. Juni 2011)

Ab Sigeroula geht es erstmal ca. 100hm auf ner steilen Piste hoch, dann eine weile mit leichter Steigung und am Ende, bis zum Pass, etwa 400hm schieben und tragen. Das alles auf ca. 8km.


----------



## Lemming (22. Juni 2011)

Man kann auch "hintenrum" fast alles bis zum Pass hochtreten.


----------



## MTBDave (22. Juni 2011)

Genau das will ich ja nicht


----------



## Darth.Vader (29. Juli 2011)

Lemming,
was meinst Du mit "hintenrum"? Am L ar du Tsan geradeaus statt rechts über die Brücke?


----------



## Lemming (3. August 2011)

Japp, geradeaus und bei Pt 2558 dann Richtung Col. Zu 95% tretbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth.Vader (4. August 2011)

*hüstel*

Habs am WE ausprobiert. Man muss schon Lado Fumic heissen um von Ende L ar du Tsan zu Pt 2558 zu FAHREN, aber von dort bis zum Col läufts  . Auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl als über die Brücke und direkt hoch


----------



## Lemming (5. August 2011)

Deshalb ja auch die 95%. Das kurze Stück am Wasserkraftwerk und dann die Rampe.


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. August 2011)

Brazilian Trail Wallis

Gestern



Macht Mega Spass mit Trial Töff bergauf.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. August 2011)

*was soll der Scheiss*


----------



## jf256 (26. August 2011)

Wollte morgen von Grimetz über den Lona und dann den Brasialianer runter (ca. 50km und knapp über 2000hm). Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Tempo zügig hoch und runter  

Hauptsache da kommt nicht so ein Moped hoch. Sind hier jetzt italienische Sitten ausgebrochen


----------



## Lemming (26. August 2011)

Im unteren Teil kann das dem Trail ja nur gut tun, der ist da ja schon mächtig ausgebombt gewesen. Mit dem Mopped durch die Berge ist doch eh schon weiter verbreitet, Spass machst ja auch nur warum man davon Bilder posten muss...


----------



## stonebite (28. August 2011)

... das kann passieren wenn tolle Destinationen im Internet breitgetreten werden ... ist eigentlich bei solchen Leuten die da mit dem Trial hochfahren auch noch ein Funke Verstand (vielleicht auch noch anderes) vorhanden, oder steht das Ego zuvorderst nach dem Prinzip - ich und nach mir die Sintflut ???? 
Das darf doch einfach nicht wahr sein! Schade gibts hier kein Smiley welches sich ein Kopfschuss verpasst - das käme nämlich genau hierhin!

Gruess Claude




RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Brazilian Trail Wallis
> 
> Gestern
> 
> ...


----------



## RedOrbiter (29. August 2011)

bikespammer schrieb:


> *was soll der Scheiss*





Lemming schrieb:


> Im unteren Teil kann das dem Trail ja nur gut tun, der ist da ja schon mächtig ausgebombt gewesen. Mit dem Mopped durch die Berge ist doch eh schon weiter verbreitet, Spass machst ja auch nur warum man davon Bilder posten muss...





stonebite schrieb:


> ... das kann passieren wenn tolle Destinationen im Internet breitgetreten werden ... ist eigentlich bei solchen Leuten die da mit dem Trial hochfahren auch noch ein Funke Verstand (vielleicht auch noch anderes) vorhanden, oder steht das Ego zuvorderst nach dem Prinzip - ich und nach mir die Sintflut ????
> Das darf doch einfach nicht wahr sein! Schade gibts hier kein Smiley welches sich ein Kopfschuss verpasst - das käme nämlich genau hierhin!
> 
> Gruess Claude


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - Da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt!

Dazu kurz die Story:
Wir waren mit dem MTBike auf dem "zerbomten Braziliantrail" beim bergab fahren als ich unter Nax plötzlich Töff Geräusche unter mir hörte. 
In der folgenden Kurve haltet ich an, da ein Kreuzen sonst unmöglich war.
Der erste Trial-Töff Fahrer fragte mich dann ob noch mehr MTBer folgen. Dabei frage ich, ob es gut gehe mit Trialtöffs hier hochzufahren. 
Der kurze Schwatz mit dem Trial Töfffahrer lautete dann: "Macht Mega Spass mit Trial Töff bergauf". 
Darum das Zitat zum Foto.


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## baumannma (29. August 2011)

jf256 schrieb:


> Wollte morgen von Grimetz über den Lona und dann den Brasialianer runter (ca. 50km und knapp über 2000hm). Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Tempo zügig hoch und runter
> 
> Hauptsache da kommt nicht so ein Moped hoch. Sind hier jetzt italienische Sitten ausgebrochen


 

uiuiui, hier hagelt es ja von toleranz , italienische sitten?

da sagen schweizer die in italien trials fahren gehen was italienische trialfahrer vor ihren haustüren fahren dürfen und was nicht , ist ja nicht so, dass die italiener immer noch lieber mit motor unterwegs sind als mit einem mountainbike....ah tschuldigung, diese wege sind sie auch schon vor 20 jahren gefahre wo wir hier noch nicht mal wussten, dass es in italien und frankreich schön zum biken ist, und jetzt beschwere ich mich über diese italiener? oder meint ihr wirkich auf dem chaberton oder wie die gipfel alle heissen in FR/IT war vor einem motorrad ein fahrrad? diese gipfel und touren sind von den fachzeitschriften erfunden und erstmals befahren worden? 

versteht mich nicht falsch, aber was ist schlimmer, ein trialfahrer der einen einsamen weg rauf fährt (und ein trialfahrer ist selten schnell unterwegs) oder ein MTBer der kopflos den trail runterfährt? oder ist nun die gefahr vorhanden, dass man beim runterfahren halt ein bisschen vorsicht walten muss? wäre mir am sonntag zu fuss auf einem wanderweg an der reuss entlang ein trialfahrer lieber gewesen der langsam von hinten angeknattert kommt, als der MTBer mit ca. 30km/h ohne sich bemerkbar zu machen so dass ich fast einen herzinfarkt hatte?

versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde es auch schlecht wenn da jeder mit dem motorrad rauffährt, aber es könnte ja sein das diese person den trail schon so lange mit dem trial fährt und kennt, wie niemand hier im forum. oder sogar den trail dank den trials entstanden ist? übrigens in finale liguria immer noch gang und gäbe dass die trails mit enduros gemacht werden.

daher, leben und leben lassen, wenn dies mehr als ein paar wenige mal vorkommt wird schon der gesetzeshüter einen riegel schieben. solange nicht, mag ich es dem trial fahrer gönnen.

grüsse von einem der leider nicht mehr enduro fährt sondern "nur" noch auf motocrosspisten unterwegs ist

baumannma


----------



## pisskopp (31. August 2011)

nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (31. August 2011)

Habe bereits mehrere Male Trial-Fahrer auf Wanderwegen angetroffen, nicht nur im VS. Ja, die "Trial-Fahrer" waren schon unterwegs, da hatte man das Wort Mountainbike noch nicht mal erfunden. Schon in den 40er und 50er Jahren war das ein beliebter Sport.

Die meisten Fahrer die ich angetroffen habe waren gesetzten Alters und trial-typisch gemächlich unterwegs und die Fahrer haben sich mittels Funk über Gegenverkehr verständigt. Bislang war der Kontakt immer ausgesprochen freundlich.

Schliesse mich Baumann an, frei nach dem Motto: "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen". Wir Biker habe auch nichts auf Wanderwegen verloren (siehe SVG).

Bei dem Tempo das wir unmotorisierten Biker teilweise auf offiziellen Wanderwegen bergab vorlegen, ist es ein Wunder das nicht mehr passiert...


----------



## Lemming (1. September 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Wenn man sich mit älteren Unterhält haben die schon öfter erwähnt das die lange zeit mit Enduros und Trial Motorrädern durch die Berge sind, viele sind auch heute noch unterwegs nur man sieht sieht sie selten weil sie entwerder früh morgens, bei schlechtem Wetter und ausserhalb der Saision unterwegs sind. 
Spass macht es allemal und durch die dicken Reifen mit wenig Druck dürfte sich der Flurschaden max auf dem selben Level wie beim MTB bewegen. Ueberlege schon selber mir ne kleine strassenzugelassene 4 Takter zuzulegen... etwas Spass muss sein.


----------



## pisskopp (1. September 2011)

Geht noch besser..
http://www.quantya.com/PAGES/eng_track.shtml


----------



## jebusfu (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

weiss jemand ob der trail schon fahrbar/schnee frei ist und ob alle Gondeln fahren ? 
Konnte im speziellen nicht rauis finden ob die Gondel zu Col du midi faehrt...

Gruesse aus Genf


----------



## frei (14. Mai 2012)

Salu jebusfu
Im Moment hat es sicher noch vielzuviel Schnee, ich denke der Trail wird dieses Jahr erst ab ENDE JUNI fahrbar sein:

http://www.swisswebcams.ch/webcam/1091975543-Vercorin,-Crêt-Du-Midi-(3967-Vercorin)_Wetter

Im übrigen fährt die Gondelbahn Vercorin-Cret Du Midi diesen Sommer NICHT! Sie wird abgebrochen und erneuert!

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/brazilian-trail-im-jahr-2012-ohne-bahn-unterstuetzung.html


RideOn


----------



## jebusfu (15. Mai 2012)

Das sind wirklich schlechte Neuigkeiten. Wir wollten ihn eigentlich letztes Jahr schon fahren, was dann aber verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen ist... 
Ich habe aber hier im Thread gelesen das der Brazilian ohnehin nur einer von vielen ist, mit der besonderheit das er sehr gehypt wurde. Hat jemand eine andere Empfehlung? Gerne auch mehr in Richtung Genf 

Lg


----------



## Sethimus (23. Mai 2012)

in der ride war letztes jahr die option drin den brazilian von hinten her anzufahren, da musst erst mim postauto das tal daneben nach hinten fahren.


----------



## Lemming (29. Mai 2012)

@jebusfu
Zwischen dem Brasilianer und Genf gibt es ab der Ausfahrt Montreux auf so ziemlich jedem Berg einen genialen Trail.


----------



## osarias (7. Juli 2012)

Wo stellt man denn da am besten sein Auto ab um nach der Abfahrt wieder möglichst gut zurück zu kommen?
Konnte schon einiges raus finden, aber nicht wo man nach der Abfahrt wieder raus kommt.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isnogud77 (7. Juli 2012)

Du kommst hier wieder raus. Wir hatten damals einfach an der Talstation der Gondel geparkt.


----------



## osarias (7. Juli 2012)

Danke.
Dann ist ja gut. Einfach bei der Gondel in Chalais.
Jetzt nur noch den Trail finden und nicht verloren gehen,... 
Wird schon, vielleicht sollte ich mir mal nen GPS zulegen jetzt wo ich mal 2,5 Monate Zeit hab und solche Trails fahren will.
Vielleicht kommt ja vorort mal was zusammen, sagt einfach mal bescheid wenn ihr wieder auf dem Trail seit. In 1-2 Wochen hab ich viel Zeit!


----------



## pisskopp (7. Juli 2012)

Oder die karte lesen..


----------



## sei-men (3. Juli 2013)

war jemand schon auf dem col du cou dieses jahr? will am freitag rauf und bin nicht sicher ob der schnee schon weg ist.
tnx


----------



## Ventoux. (3. Juli 2013)

Könnte noch einiges an Schnee liegen. Schaust Du hier: http://www.swisswebcams.ch/webcam/zoom/1280419659-Cr%C3%AAt-du-Midi-%28Vercorin%29-%283967-Vercorin%29_Wetter


----------



## spectres (4. Juli 2013)

@sei-men: War am Montag noch im Wallis - und es hat noch einiges an Schnee ab 2000 / 2100m. Wenn Du morgen den Pass machen willst, wirst Du wohl einiges an Schnee antreffen. Wenn Du's kannst, verschieb's mal um eine Woche.

Ciao, bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kijan (7. Juli 2013)

Falls du am we oben warst, wie sieht die Schneelage aus?


----------



## Shithitter (15. Juli 2013)

War vor einer Woche von Grimentz mit Gondel hoch, ab 2600MüM hatte es noch Schneefelder & der Col de Louché war seeeehr grenzwertig.
Übergangslücke im Bergkamm finden & Bike als Steigeisen brauchen. Ohne Kletterhilfe Absturzgefahr. Siehe Fotos:

https://picasaweb.google.com/soulridepilots/WallisBrazilianGornergrat#

Empfehle Route Vercorin - Cret du midi.
Absoluter Trailgenuss (fast) ohne Ende!!!


----------



## moparisti (16. Juli 2013)

Wieviel Zeit sollte man denn für den Brasilianer einplanen mit Gondel und Päuschen? Gibts in der Gegend noch nen Megatrail, so daß man nen ganzen Tag zu tun hat? 
noch was anderes: Gibts irgendwo in der Gegend zwischen Sierre, Simplonpass und Locarno irgendein Unternehmen welches bezahlbare Raftingtouren anbietet?


----------



## Seppoo (18. Juli 2013)

Habe hier mal eine kleine Beschreibung für den Brasilian. Hab ich aus einem meiner Bücher Singletrails in den schweizer Alpen. 
Ich persönlich hab für die Tour mit Pause 3 1/2 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## rsu (29. Juli 2013)

Am 26. Juli hatte es immer noch ein ordentliches (steiles) Schneefeld direkt am Col de Louché. Der Regen jetzt sollte helfen. Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will nimmt ein Paar Grödel mit, wiegen ja fast nix. 

 @moparisti: mit Erweiterung über Col de Louché ist es eine Tagestour - Reservation Postbus von Sierre aus nicht vergessen. Mit Pausen und fleissig knipsen/filmen waren wir für die Strecke Zinal-Sierre so ca 6-7h unterwegs. Der Bus braucht ca eine Stunde für Sierre-Zinal.


----------



## moparisti (29. Juli 2013)

@rsu

Wie seid ihr denn da genau gefahren? Hab mir die Karte mal angeschaut, da gibts ja auch Seilbahnen in Zinal aber nehmen die auch Bikes mit? Dann weiter über Grimentz mit der nächsten Bahn hoch? oder alles selber getreten?  der Trail über Col de Louché lässt sich schon auf der Karte nur schwer erahnen. ist der genauso schwer zu finden? ohne GPS?


----------



## moparisti (29. Juli 2013)

@Seppoo

danke für den Hinweis. Hab das buch selber Ich Ochs hatte den Bericht sogar schon gelesen... das Buch kann auf jeden Fall was. im Tessin hats uns echt schon geile tage und bereitet. kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## rsu (30. Juli 2013)

@moparisti: Ja, haben die Seilbahn in Zinal und Grimentz genommen - waren am Ende noch genug hm für uns  Vom Col de Louché einfach immer den weiss-roten Stangen folgen - oben über Schneefelder bzw Geröll und dann bald auf einem schmalen Weg über Fels und Grasflächen. Ist der durchbrochen gestrichelte Weg der rechts am See vorbei geht. Man kommt dann zu Wegweisern wo man dem Weg nach rechts folgt. Geht dann in leichtem auf und ab bis zum Col de Cou (immer schön am linken Hang halten. Ohne GPS bis dahin kein Problem, ab dann evtl schon hilfreich wobei ab dem Col de Cou die Bikespuren meist nicht mehr zu übersehen sind. Von Nax den Weg runter nach Pramagnon nehmen.


----------



## moparisti (30. Juli 2013)

In Grimentz nimmt aber nur eine Bahn Räder mit? Denn auf der Karte sind ja mehrere Bahnen bei Grimentz..
Naja denke schon, daß wir das finden, da oben scheints ja nicht so viele wege zu geben.
Hat sich die Tour hinten herum gelohnt? Oder ist es sinnvoller im Vorderen Teil noch ne Tour dranzuhängen, wenn man den normalen Aufstieg zum Bras. nimmt?


----------



## Ventoux. (30. Juli 2013)

Schau mal in meinen Bericht mit Bildern: http://ventoux.veloblog.ch/post/173/2230
Ich bin zuerst von Zinal über Sorebois nach Grimentz gefahren, lohnt sich aber definitiv nicht. Von Sierre mit dem Postauto nach Grimentz und dann mit der Bahn nach Bendolla lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Der weitere Weg zum Col de Louché ist leicht zu finden und auch nicht sooo schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sofajazz (30. Juli 2013)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Ich bin zuerst von Zinal über Sorebois nach Grimentz gefahren, lohnt sich aber definitiv nicht.



Über den corne du sorebois (2890) lohnt sich auf jeden fall! schöne abfahrt am stausee vorbei...


----------



## Ventoux. (30. Juli 2013)

Klar, über den Corne du Sorebois auf jedenfall. Ich bin aber nicht über den Corne, sondern direkt von der Bergstation der Sorebois-Bahn nach Grimentz. Über den Corne du Sorebois und dann noch Col de Louché zum Brasilianer dürfte insgesamt aber dann doch zu happig werden.


----------



## sofajazz (30. Juli 2013)

Ja, wir haben das auf zwei Tage verteilt. Sind aber von Zinal ohne Bahn hochgefahren


----------



## moparisti (30. Juli 2013)

Kommt drauf an, wieviele der Bergbahnen, die es da scheinbar gibt Bikes mitnhemen müsste es nicht happig werden. Aber scheinbar hab ich mich von der Krate täuschen lassen und im Sommer sind da doch nicht so viele Bahnen in Betrieb... gerade gefunden
http://www.rma.ch/anniviers/schweiz/ski-wallis/sommer-offnungsdaten-fahrplane.html
mit den Bergbahnen die laut Karte im sommerbetrieb sind wär das ein lockeres getoure gewesen  Aber das wär ja zu schön.


----------

